# New "Backpack Cannon" from S & W



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

3" barrel in .460 caliber. What a hog gun, lol.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-new-monster-revolver-great-gun-hunting.html


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Note the anti-gun slant (and direct blurbs) in the Brit newsrag? And who do ask to bail them out when troubles develop?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

In the advertisement it said it would shoot 45 long colt too. I have to think about that one.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> In the advertisement it said it would shoot 45 long colt too. I have to think about that one.


The .460 S&W round is a lengthened, more powerful version of the popular .454 Casull, itself a longer and more powerful version of the .45 Colt, which is a longer and more powerful version of the .45 Schofield. Consequently, firearms that fire .460 S&W are usually capable of firing the less powerful .454 Casull, .45 Colt and .45 Schofield rounds


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Don't forget about the 500ES S&W released several years ago. 2.5" .500mag. Even came in an emergency kit. I believe there was also a .460 model too.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well if you have one and you're back packing and a bear decides you look like you'd be good for supper just fire the thing. Even if you don't hit him the muzzle flash and noise should scare him away lol.

TH


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

The muzzle blast would blow the fur right of its butt.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Neat !*

These hand cannons always interest me , thinking it was SW 460 ? Had a long barrel ported job. I have talked to my brother who has hunted in Alaska a lot and ask what guns they carry for bear protection , very few carry these cannons more guides carry sawed off or pistol grip shot gun , loaded with slugs or. Buck shot , I guess that says something , but I would still like to have one :biggrin:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Bet they had to clean their thermals too. 

TH



> Lucky to be alive
> Incredible shot from pistol kills charging bear inches away from hunter
> 
> By CRAIG MEDRED
> ...


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

Toward the bottom, they show a picture of Clint Eastwood as Dirty Harry with this caption.


> Clint Eastwood in the 1973 film 'Dirty Harry', brandishing his infamous Smith & Wesson .375 calibre hand gun


:headknock


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

heck 44 mag has a pretty good track record on bears..buy a 44 mag ad call it a day..


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> heck 44 mag has a pretty good track record on bears..buy a 44 mag ad call it a day..


 They're okay for chicks, I guess... and low-recoil practice...


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

I have always heard that if you carry a pistol for bear medicine in brown bear territory, that you should file the front sight off smooth tot the barrel. That way it doesn't hurt so much when the bear shoves it up your arse.


----------

